# Flights from Bournemouth



## Yolly (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi there,

I started a post yesterday explaining that I am interested in moving to either Valencia or Malaga. Although I don't want to make a decision based on a flight map, being able to fly out of Bournemouth in the uk is crucial as my husband would have to return on a regular basis to work.

I have looked at the Bournemouth website and it appears that flights to Malaga are scheduled and there a few a week, which is great. They are quite expensive though . A return ticket is about £90. 

There do not seem to be any flights to Valencia, although a new route is opening in the summer. What is the route were to stop in the future due to lack of demand or something. It may be too risky to choose a destination that does not have steady flights.

My husband is not prepared to travel to Bristol airport as it it would be too far on a regular basis.

Does anyone have epxerience of flying to Bournemouth from Malaga or Valencia or no of anything that I don't!

Unfortuntaley unless there are regular, reliable and affordable flights from Bournemouth, we son't be able to do it.

Any thoughts?

Thanks
Yolly


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dont know is the answer from me. I know that my husband has often looked at Southampton airport, but its as I suspect Bournmouth to be, not particularly regular, frequent or cheap, altho flights do vary in price and frequency depending on the time of the year! Have a google at bournmouth airport, if you havent already or maybe phone them and see what they know or think?????

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that price includes taxes and baggage, then quite honestly, compared to scheduled flight prices, BA to London Airports, it's comparatively inexpensive. Even EasyJet flights to UK destinations can run into the three figures for a return ticket. My partner flew to Glasgow regularly last year on the cheapest flights available from Malaga and the cheapest fare was around £180 return.
I do say comparatively, though.
The days of cheap air travel are nuimbered, I fear.
I know someone who flies regularly on that route, though, and I have a feeling that he pays less than £90. But he can be very flexible and I think that's the key to getting a bargain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> If that price includes taxes and baggage, then quite honestly, compared to scheduled flight prices, BA to London Airports, it's comparatively inexpensive. Even EasyJet flights to UK destinations can run into the three figures for a return ticket. My partner flew to Glasgow regularly last year on the cheapest flights available from Malaga and the cheapest fare was around £180 return.
> I do say comparatively, though.
> The days of cheap air travel are nuimbered, I fear.
> I know someone who flies regularly on that route, though, and I have a feeling that he pays less than £90. But he can be very flexible and I think that's the key to getting a bargain.



I hope they're not - my OH flies weekly and he relies on cheap flights  At the mo he's paying 30€ return inclusive - aer lingus seem to be offering the best deals, but yes, flexibliity is the key - not only do the prices change daily, but from airline to airline there are huge variants!! We've just booked a flight for my 15yo son in May with Easyjet Malaga to Gatwick and thats 22€ return inc of taxes! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I remember when I was in business paying £200 to fly to Edinburgh, £250 to fly to Basel.

Flights nowadays are hugely cheaper, and bearing in mind people like Ryanair still seem to be making good profits I think we can be optomistic about cheap flights being around for a while longer


----------



## nigele2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I remember when I was in business paying £200 to fly to Edinburgh, £250 to fly to Basel.
> 
> Flights nowadays are hugely cheaper, and bearing in mind people like Ryanair still seem to be making good profits I think we can be optomistic about cheap flights being around for a while longer


Stravinsky I remember those fares. For years (late 80s - early 90s) we paid £310 Lon/Edin return until the monopoly was broken :clap2:.

I think cheap fares will remain if you're flexible but that the airlines will cut non-profitable routes without a second thought. One has seen both Easyjet and Ryanair chopping and changing in recent times and with the latter terminating any expansion plans who knows what they might do to keep profits !!

Both Southampton and Bournemouth have threatened to expand flights and destinations before but it doesn't seem to happen. I guess competition is tough.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I remember when I was in business paying £200 to fly to Edinburgh, £250 to fly to Basel.
> 
> Flights nowadays are hugely cheaper, and bearing in mind people like Ryanair still seem to be making good profits I think we can be optomistic about cheap flights being around for a while longer


I never have and never will travel with Ryanair, although millions do. They never use airports near the places I want to go so after you've paid the train/bus fare to your destination you've not saved that much.It depends what you expect for the price of your ticket, really. When I was younger I didn't really care how I flew or what kind of hotel I stayed in but you get to a certain age....
It also depends where you want to go. After the demise of Globespan, there is only EasyJet Malaga -Glasgow direct. Gibraltar is the most convenient airport for us and you have the choice of BA and EasyJet to London or Monarch to Luton (I think).
When I flew on business I didn't pay for my own tickets. Once I looked at the flight confirmation and nearly passed out when I saw the cost of a Business Class ticket return Prague -London -Prague. Not much change from a grandGawd knows what the cost from Gibraltar was, but that's all over now and I'll be paying in future..
When I pay I fly as cheaply as possible but I would prefer to look for bargain BA flights which are often not much different in price from the budget airlines. I've still got three 'free' return tickets to London I accumulated with my airmiles but I am told you have to pay taxes. Does anyone know if this is the case?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I hope they're not - my OH flies weekly and he relies on cheap flights  At the mo he's paying 30€ return inclusive - aer lingus seem to be offering the best deals, but yes, flexibliity is the key - not only do the prices change daily, but from airline to airline there are huge variants!! We've just booked a flight for my 15yo son in May with Easyjet Malaga to Gatwick and thats 22€ return inc of taxes!
> 
> Jo xxx


How does he get such cheap flights??? I paid 40£ just over a year ago to take one piece of hold luggage on a BMI Baby flight from Prague to Birmingham return It cost more to take my suitcase than me!!! My fare was 19£.
OH paid 40£ to take a suitcase to Glasgow and back just before Christmas....


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I did Madrid/Bournemouth ONCE with Ryanair. They operated about a year then closed.

A couple of things spring to mind. 

1) I WILL NEVER EVER EVER FLY WITH RYANAIR AGAIN. 

2) Facilities at Bournemouth were not really up to coping with proper industrial sized passenger loads. Getting through customs etc took longer than Madrid. 

My dad called me yesterday and mentioned the new Valencia route - but it's new and could go the same way as Ryanair to Madrid. If you'll depend on it - I'd go where there are REGULAR mainstream services or not risk it. Let's face it NOBODY expected JAL to got bust either! - IMO flight prices will rise this year.

My next trip home WILL BE in a car.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You cannot be serious - 90GBP "quite expensive"!!! 

Try Malmö- Málaga next week - 700 euros SINGLE!!!!!! 

So, let´s look at Gothenburg (3 hour+ drive) - 160 euros (via Stanstead (and overnight!), Prague or Munich) 

Thank goodness for Transavia, "ONLY" a 90 minute train journey to Copenhagen (30 euros single and a 70 euro flight) 

I used to have to fly Dublin - London and take a mortgage.


----------



## MRVT (May 17, 2008)

Ryanair have announced Bournemouth to Valencia flights beginning in March
News : Ryanair Announces 4 New Routes From Bournemouth


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Cheaper for Jo's OH to fly to Bournemouth than to send an ordinary letter postal expres to the UK. That cost us a few cents short of 27 euros


----------

